# Taking up Plasticweld's challenge (288  words) (Controversial themes)



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 9, 2014)

(deleted)


----------



## TKent (Nov 9, 2014)

wow. hadn't thought of that whole thing in a long time. never looked at country music and country music fans the same after what happened to dixie chicks. I loved those girls, still do.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 9, 2014)

You're just asking for a flame-fest with this one. Not sure what kind of positive discourse you think could possibly come out of it, to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 9, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> You're just asking for a flame-fest with this one. Not sure what kind of positive discourse you think could possibly come out of it, to be honest.




I deleted it. I don't want to start a flame war either. It was just something I came up with as a satire. Maybe it didn't work.:icon_frown:


----------



## hvysmker (Nov 10, 2014)

Darn it. I wanted to argue.  I prefer the "old style" country music. Like the song about a farmer's pig dying and his wife leaving him. He  really  missed that pig.  I grew up listening to country music on a Cincinnati station before trucks took over the genre.

I even went to the Grand Old Opery in Nashville. It was in the old theater.  Not a good trip, though, since after the show several other GIs and myself stopped at a little bar.  Hearing a loud "Bang" behind me, I turned around to find a revolver a few inches from my head.  A guy had just shot his girlfriend behind my booth.

He said something like it didn't concern us, then left.  The other guys wanted to get the heck out of their  but I paused to finish my beer, giving the cops time to get there.

We  were caught, having to come  back as witnesses for a trial that never took place.  It seems the girl and her shooter were back together again and the trial cancelled.  

We had a better time, though, since we still got witness pay and  drank it up. Not at that same bar, though.

Charlie


----------



## Schrody (Nov 10, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooo! Now I'll never know. 



Oh, well :mrgreen:


----------

